# African Bullfrog in UK



## agentedward (Aug 3, 2007)

I am thinking about getting an African Bullfrog but know nothing about them. I really want a large frog that will be happy to live outside in the UK. Will this be possible for the African Bullfrog or may it have to con in in winter. Or can anyone suggest a large alternative suitable for our climate? Ed


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

An African Bullfrog will have to come in in the Winter months or on days when it is too cold and definately at night.
I have a Dwarf and I am considering making a 'secure' pond for him next year. He will only be out when I am at home to supervise him.
Almost 20 yrs ago I had an American Bullfrog that I kept outdoors in the daytime and brought in at night. Unfortunatly he was stolen by a local teenager and killed so that is another thing to think about. Kids are a lot worse nowadays than they were then!!!!!!!!!

I don'tknow of any other species of frog/toad that would stay outside in the UK. Mind you due to what happened to my American Bullfrog I don't think I would risk leaving one outside anyway.


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

The American bullfrog-Rana catesbeiana has been found living in the wild in isolated areas within the uk,There is also a report that breeding occurred on a site on the kent / sussex border...and tadpoles where discovered.

All efforts where made to destroy this breeding population,due to the american bullfrog being a voracious predator and if left unchecked a serious threat to other british native species...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know it was around the time I had mine that people were letting them go when they got too big and the wild population began.
There are a couple of areas where they are known to breed but they are on private land, as far as I know, and the department of wildlife has not been allowed to eradicate these populations.

By the way if I could get another I'd love one but they aren't allowed to be sold in the pet trade I don't think.
I grew mine from a tadpole I bought at a pet shop.
It must have been around 1985 or so maybe a year or two later because I only had two kids at the time.

Also these populations are in the South and the weather is generally warmer than up here in the dreary North East.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Can do nothing but repeat this!

The American bullfrog-Rana catesbeiana has been found living in the wild in isolated areas within the uk,There is also a report that breeding occurred on a site on the kent / sussex border...and tadpoles where discovered.

All efforts where made to destroy this breeding population,due to the american bullfrog being a voracious predator and if left unchecked a serious threat to other british native species...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

These colonies are on private property so it's not as if I could just wander up there and pick up a bullfrog is it.
Unless you know different and then I would go and aquire myself one.
If you know the whereabouts of the colonies could you PM me so i can go and get one???


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

its far to cold to keep a african bullfrog outside it will not be able to digest its food properly rot inside and kill it...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

James there are definately at least two colonies in the South of the UK.
As I say they are on private property so the 'powers that be' cannot gain access to eradicate them.
I'd love one but, alas, that's unlikely.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

theres not saxon me little girl! there is americans maybe but not africans :mf_dribble:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

OOPS!!!!!
Didn't read your post properly I thought you had said Americans.
I wish I knew they were though because I've been looking for one for years.


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

I know nothing about frogs etc, but if there was a potentially invasive non native species living on private property they would have to be housed in a very secure compound regularly checked by "the powers that be" (defra) and if they were living wild on private property then the "powers that be" have more then enough legal power to enter any private land to eradicate them.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

u will need a licence of sorts to keep them now, the frogs i rem 20 years back pb give me 20 of them because of all the fuss, i myself found these did not make great pets as they can easy jump across a 4 foot tank and smash there face in... stick to africans or horneds:smile:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine lived in the house and only got put in a tank if I went out.
He was quite friendly.


----------



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sax,James said americans and you,ve replied americans again:smile:
To clarify there are no wild populations of african bullfrogs in this country but the american bullfrog is established down south.There are breeding colonies at kew gardens too i believe.
Lets go pond dipping!:lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

saxon said:


> OOPS!!!!!
> Didn't read your post properly I thought you had said Americans.
> I wish I knew they were though because I've been looking for one for years.


Ha ha, I'm an American and I have two American Southern Toads, so I guess we're a colony of three on private land (my flat) in the northwest! :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Oh god, can you tell it's Monday??


----------



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

For an American you have good taste in music!:lol2:
Like the names of your rats!
Gray.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

gray said:


> For an American you have good taste in music!:lol2:
> Like the names of your rats!
> Gray.


Ta for that :razz: But you should see the looks I get when I'm on the phone to the vet explaining that Ian Brown's netherregions look dirty, and that Ian Curtis has been beaten up by Noel and Liam Gallagher...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

